# ever drink fat tire amber ale



## militarymonark (Mar 8, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110099445711&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## JAcycle (Mar 8, 2007)

Fat Tire ale has been out here in California for years . If you like Hoppy beer its good.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 8, 2007)

yeah I've had it but I didn't think they actually had bikes


----------



## JAcycle (Mar 8, 2007)

What I meant by "hoppy " , was the amount and type of the hops used in the finishing process of brewing.


----------



## J.E (Mar 8, 2007)

Yea Fat tire is my favorit Beer.They put on a bike ride in portland Oregon every summer called Tour D fat.It's for nothing but fat tire bikes and crazy bikes like swing bikes and double tall bikes.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 8, 2007)

yeah I knew what you meant by hoppy. i do know the process about making beer matter of fact I made my own last night, well its fermenting right now.


----------



## JAcycle (Mar 8, 2007)

what did you make?Im a fan of brown ales ...............less hops ... whats your brew?The tour d' fat sounds FUN .When and Where?


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 8, 2007)

well its going to be a brown ale,  im looking forward to drinking it in two weeks
I really like amber bock I've had it same day at the anheuser busch brewery in st louis. SO GOOD


----------



## J.E (Mar 8, 2007)

It's in August in Portland Oregon.


----------



## JOEL (Mar 9, 2007)

Fat tire is good stuff.

I've been brewing for about 15 years. We still have a lot of prohibition era BS laws here, and about 75% of the world's beers are still illegal here in Alabama... If I want anything over 6% alcohol I have to either make it or drive to another state.

MM, have you made the move to Cornelius Kegs yet? Highly recommended !!!


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 9, 2007)

really Im gonna have to research that thanks


----------



## JOEL (Mar 10, 2007)

Just need a small CO2 tank and regulator, tubing, a keg or 2, connectors, and a tap. There are 2 types of kegs, pin lock (used by coke) and ball lock (used by Pepsi). They are slightly dfferent sizes and have different fittings. Hold 5 Gal.

I have a couple spare pin lock kegs, trade for bike parts...


----------



## mre straightbar (Mar 10, 2007)

*fat tire festival*

the fat tire festival happen at places all over united states ca has two that im aware of truckee and sf goto new belgian brewery website


----------



## JAcycle (Mar 11, 2007)

*SF fat tire*

San Francisco on single speeds sucks. Ive tried it.Goin to "the city" and gettin drunk and pushing your bike uphill isnt that fun


----------



## J.E (Mar 11, 2007)

Lol......:d


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 11, 2007)

NICE LOL glad it wasn't me


----------



## ballooman (Mar 19, 2007)

fat tire good beer havent met a beer I didnt like cept fer that lite poope an that aint beer . Used to brew all the time but all the home brew shops in my area went out o biz any one got any suggestions where ta get supplies round the Chi-town area so I can get up an brewin again??


----------



## JOEL (Mar 19, 2007)

Can't say what's in Chicago area but there are lots of good mail order places. Before we had a local supplier I used to buy Muntons LME in a 33lb package at a good price (even with shipping). Ever make Mead? Dutch Gold has great honey and will ship in 5 gallon bucket.


----------

